# Feliz Primavera o Otoño



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2007)

! ! ! Feliz Primavera o Otoño ¡ ¡ ¡

Saquen la cabeza de dentro de los gabinetes y/o libro y salgan a festejar el otoño o la primavera, según sea el caso.


----------



## jona (Sep 21, 2007)

que bueno che.
la primavera, personalmente me gusta mas el invierno,pero en este me agarre una gripe, asi que me hizo cambiar un poco de opinion, la primavera es mejor, mas verde,no te enfermas(talvez) y lo mejor las chicas estan mas lindas,se puede apreciar mejor la belleza...
linda temporada para ser bondiero(203-365)
saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Amigo tenes razon... en la primevera la ropa es menor..y el calor es mayor (vivo sobre el ecuador.... el calor es infernal, la gente ya ni se quiere poner ropa imaginense)


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 21, 2007)

Feliz primavera para todos! Sin dudas la mejor estación, a pesar de las alergias.
Salgan a disfrutar de las chicas 
Acá hay propagandas de una marca de preservativos que son fotos de gente con la cara casi verde, los ojos pesados, con granos, cara de fracasados y dice "te está faltando primavera". Muy  buena.
Saludirijinios veceinillos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 21, 2007)

Acompañando lo que dice francisco... ¡¡¡Que a nadie le falte primavera!!!  8)


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Gracias a ella el mundo sigue creciendo... 8)


----------



## mabauti (Sep 21, 2007)

Me gustan todas las estaciones, cada una tiene su gracia ... y desventaja



> (vivo sobre el ecuador.... el calor es infernal, la gente ya ni se quiere poner ropa imaginense)


*hace maletas para irse a ecuador* >_>


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 21, 2007)

no crees? deberias pasar un rato por Venezuela a las 12 de mediodia (5 GTM) el calor llega a los 43 ºC..... imagina a las mujerzotas muertas de calor..


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2008)

Como el post justo hoy cumple 1 año me pareció pertinente sacarlo del closet y desempolvarlo.


----------



## mabauti (Sep 21, 2008)

jajaja buen tema


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 21, 2008)

saludos a todos en ocasion de la ocasion...
y tambien del dia del estudiante, para quienes corresponda..


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2011)

¿ Nadie del Foro es lo suficientemente Joven como para haberse acordado de este tema ?


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 21, 2011)

Feliz primavera a todos!!! y dia del estudiante!!!! Llego esta hermosa época en la que crecen las plantas, crecen las flores, crece el amor y crecen las guampas jajaja


----------



## Imzas (Sep 21, 2011)

Feliz primavera a todos! tambien el otoño, pero sube más el animo la primera, dada la mayor cantidad de luz y calor, colores de flores, verde de arboles, cielo limpido y azul, sol relumbrante. Da alegria usar menos ropa para tostarse un poco. XD.


----------



## el indio (Sep 21, 2011)

Bueno si es por sacarse la ropa prefiero el verano, ademas en la patagonia la primavera es casi invierno, pero todo empieza a ponerse verde, de todas formas vale la pena FELIZ PRIMAVERA, en especial para todas las flores del sexo femenino.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2012)

Parece que sigo siendo el único "Joven" del Foro que se acuerda de ciertas cosas.  








*Y para el hemisferio Norte*


----------



## JBE (Sep 21, 2012)

Feliz primavera u otoño para vos también amigo Fogonazo!!! Y que tu juventud siga acordandose de este día  

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 21, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Parece que sigo siendo el único "Joven" del Foro que se acuerda de ciertas cosas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no sos el único,por la arena te ganaron de mano,
feliz primavera nuevamente por aquí para todos jóvenes y los de no-jóvenes pero de espíritu joven ¡¡¡
(supongo que nadie quiso revivir el tema?o no buscaron,como yo,que ni sabia de este tema¡¡


----------

